# New York Flying Flights



## rbflight

http://qik.com/video/abd5ef2765cb41c6b87a9a81e245623a


*Here is a quick video of Flying Flights being judged at our annual Futurity Show at The Mid Island Flight Club. Here you will see the judging of the Blacks and Yellow Caps.
Here are the two birds that went down for Best in Show at the Mid Island Flight Club in December 2010. 
The Dun Teager Cap was the Best in Show winner and Best Cap in show. The Yellow was the Best Plainhead and youngbird in the show. 
The Yellow went on to win the annual Futurity Show at The Mid Island Flight Club. This bird is owned by Joe Campione and Rich Bailin.
The Dun Teager Cap is owned by Dan Leonardi and Mike Perillo.
Check out all the great features of the Flying Flights. Anyone interested in this breed contact me at [email protected] . We are one of the largest , fastest growing clubs in the United States.
You can fly them , show them and use them as great foster parents for other breeds. *


----------



## RodSD

I find them beautiful. Their look as in how they look at you is distinctive.


----------



## Rafael/PR

wow , awesome looking birds. I wish i had a pair and im from nyc myself, for 49 year


----------



## Pigeonmumbler

Nice birds Rich...!

Louie


----------



## egpigeon

V.good looking birds


----------



## doveone52

Very nice. I love how they come in so many colors. I'd love to learn more about them. Thanks for sharing. These guys are on my wish list!


----------



## rbflight

[B*]If you want to know more about them please e mail me at [email protected] and i'll send you a ton of info , standard and articles about them including a bunch of recent pictures from our shows and flying*.[/B]


----------



## eddie0721

*some of my flights*

A small blog of my flights http://www.3Gsloft.com


----------



## rbflight

*Flying Flights*

*Eddie,

great having you back into pigeons after such a long lay off. I will be showing my Flights in Lakeland Florida with a bunch of the members from The Mid Island Flight Club in January 2012.

If you wish to be part of the club just e mail me @ [email protected] We have a ton of out of state members . 

Best Regards,

Rich Bailin*


----------



## orock

Wow they bring back memories when I flew Pigeons on a rooftop in Brooklyn. But moved to Pa and recently got into homers.


----------



## Rafael/PR

DUDE it break my heart i dont have birds like you posted for myself , but one day i will have some , =)


----------



## laughingdog

i had got some apparent flying flights, that i just found out yesterday, five in total, but two maybe mixes, as one doesnt have white eyes, and its eyes beak and legs are changing color, and the fifth which seems rounded and runty but thicker with changing beak and eyes also (its constantly picked on by others, as is the other not like others looking one that squeaked for longest time). i assumed they were some young type of roller and guy assured me theyd roll.. but noticing as they changing so,e, cere is only getting redder with beak thats mostly transparent looking. luckily looking to have only one mail and rest females. though concerned theyre staying to thin boned bodied and light, that the wind would blow them away! lol plus they seemed to get chilled from being out in cold and the male and runt were and got rest sick that theyre now over. one of the three perfect examples is crested etc..

the flying in general, soaring, and maneuverability in dime ability of these, are so greater, that they put my rollers and homers to shame..


----------



## BACALA

just to let others know...nyc flights have to have clean beaks..eyes could be mix..bulleye or pearl white...five tips of wing white...they could have foul tips..one or two feathers other than white...crested or non crested...as for the domestic flights it's mostly for show...it's appearence is almost as the nyc flights exept it's chubbier...


----------



## laughingdog

ok.. newbie here, can you explain the terminology for me, or have references to pics to show? one in this group of five seems smaller runtier almost, but rounded a lot but stretched, so dont know if its just runty or what, or mixed almost looking with roller. i also am not sure how to tell of ages either, as used to telling if over or under six months by cere, though cant find much on raising flights.


----------



## rpalmer

laughingdog said:


> ok.. newbie here, can you explain the terminology for me, or have references to pics to show? one in this group of five seems smaller runtier almost, but rounded a lot but stretched, so dont know if its just runty or what, or mixed almost looking with roller. i also am not sure how to tell of ages either, as used to telling if over or under six months by cere, though cant find much on raising flights.


Some very nice pictures can be viewed here http://flyingflight.8k.com/index.htm and go also to the interview section. Enjoy.

Here is a link to Rich Balin's photo album. https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0126...#cid=0126E164ADF62F2E&id=126E164ADF62F2E!2685

Rich has posts in this thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=596371&postcount=9.


----------



## laughingdog

thanks for the info, id seen that little bit but couldnt find referances to look up on the supposed breeds that were involved making flights, though was surprised were mixes between pure show breeds, and tumblers, though heard one breeder of ols stock say his will tumble still. i guess im moslty interested in actually talking and asking questions of someone who has old flying stock.. how do they keep and breed so many, when the videos seen are all of huge roofs of them all covering it, but the coops/lofts are all tiny sheds? how do they go about breeding which ones when and how? how does such a tiny even though athletic bird thrive in such bitter cold ramshackle shacks? do they mostly love the closeness so much they dont need that much room, or are they just left out all the time and hang out till flown? why do you not ever see hawks decimating their populations like you hear about other pigeon fanciers complaining about all the time, is it the closeness the flock keeps together as ive speculated, or other methods of hawk "repellent" to were hawks just learn not to come around, or do flights chasse them off, like ive heard a couple stories of about some flocks, and about two types of roller/tumbler, one being the oriental roller, other what told my one has mixed in apparently? i emailed a couple people who had posted those interested to contact them, as they were wanting to help promote breed. ive only heard two people say three bad things about flights, though not a lot of info out here, and assuming by how was put, that was due to show or bad/mixed stock, in the two parts after, as was said in the other comment that i heard first..


----------



## laughingdog

anyone do or know anyone who competes in the pigeon wars? im curious how they train their birds, feed them, breed them, everything else anyone could tell me. also if know anyone who has a real pair of nyc flying fliers, that are wanting to part with in trade maybe, for other birds (as part of the game i know is giving back, or giving away/selling the spoils of war at times if you dont want to keep), id be interested to hear from them.


----------

